#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Gelenkschmerzen und niemand weiß warum! >

## Swan79

hallo Ihr Lieben! 
Ich habe nunmehr seit fast einem Jahr immer wiederkehrende starke Gelenkschmerzen(angefangen hat es mit den Handgelenken ging dann irgendwann über in die Kniee und nun sind auch die Hüfte und die Schultern betroffen)
Meist sind diese so stark, dass ich mich kaum alleine ausziehen kann.Mit dem Anziehen habe ich keine Probleme,da die Schmerzen meist erst gegen Abend auftreten wenn der Körper zur Ruhe kommt.
Nach diversen Blutuntersuchungen beim HA die nichts ergeben haben (Rheumafaktoren usw. alles ok.) wurde ich an einen Rheumatologen überwiesen.Der hat den Verdacht der Kollagenose gestellt. Dieser hat mir dann Ibuprofen (war das glaub ich)verschrieben.Die haben mir allerdings keine Linderung gebracht. 
Nachdem ich nun umgezogen bin,habe ich einen neuen Rheumatologen.Der hat auch wiederrum nochmal Blut abgenommen. Es war alles ok.Bis auf den Entzündungswert(ka wie der Fachausdruck dafür ist) der war erhöht.
Den Verdacht auf Kollagenose konnte er nicht bestätigen.Er hat auch Gelenkultraschall gemacht und meine Finger "abgeleuchtet"
Nachdem ich vor lauter Schmerzen so am Ende war und in der Praxis geheult habe ohne Ende habe ich gesagt,dass ich nicht weggehe ohne das ich irgendwelche Schmerzmedikamente bekomme.
Daraufhin hat dieser mir dann Cortison verschrieben.(2,5 mg Prednisolon/Tag)was die Schmerzen leicht eingedämmt aber nicht verschwinden lassen hat.
Dann wurde nochmals Blut abgenommen.Alles ok.Auch der Entzündungswert ist wieder normal.
Dann wurde die Cortisondosis auf das doppelte (5mg)erhöht.
Seitdem bin ich absolut schmerzfrei!
Nun muß ich nächste Woche wieder zum Rheumatologen.Sehen wie es weitergeht. Da ich aber nun schon 6 Wochen auf diesen Termin warten und somit meine Cortisondosis selbst reduzieren musste,weil ich bis zum Termin sonst nicht damit hingekommen wäre merke ich nun wieder wie sich die Schmerzen ausbreiten.
Ich nehme momentan alle zwei Tage 1/2 (2,5mg)Cortisontablette.
Wenn nächste Woche beim Blutbild wieder nichts rauskommt (was ich fast befürchte) was soll ich denn dann machen :Huh?:  
Privat ist bei mir alles super! Außer das ich nun seit fast schon 1 1/2 Jahren arbeitslos bin.Also kann es an der psyche bzw.an zu viel anstrengender Arbeit auch nicht liegen. 
Im April 2008 wurde mir (wegen Morbus Basedow und weil ich zeitnah schwanger werden wollte) die komplette Schilddrüse entfernt.Mein Hausarzt wie auch der Rheumatologe meinen allerdings,dass das damit nichts zu tun hat! 
Hat jemand vielleicht einen Rat für mich :Huh?: 
Bin so ziemlich am Ende meines Lateins
LG
Nadine

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Nadine,
ich nehme wegen meines Rheumas seit einigen Jahren Prednisolon 5mg. Ich konnte aber nur von 7,5 mg runtergehen, weil ich noch was anderes dazubekam. Mir hast erst das Kortison richtig geholfen. Ich habe mit 20 mg angefangen und musste dann bald runtergehen. Aber wenn ich wieder Schmerzen bekam, sagte mir der Arzt, dann soll ich mit der Dosisreduzierung noch eine gewisse Zeit warten und dann wieder versuchen, runterzugehen. Ich habe keine Rheumawerte im Blut, und meine Rheumatologin wundert das  nicht, da etwas 20 % aller Rheumakranken "seronegativ" sind, wie es  fachlich heißt.  
Bei dir hört sich das nach einer Rheumatioden Arthritis (RA) an, das ist ein entzündliches Gelenkrheuma, das man früher Polyarthritis genannt hat. Ich kann aber hier keine Diagnose stellen. Ich kann dir nur raten: Es schadet nichts, wenn du mit dem Reduzieren nicht so schnell vorangehst. Wenn du jetzt wieder Schmerzen hast, dann versuch es mit täglich 2,5 mg. Wenn dir die Tabletten nicht reichen, kann sie dir der Hausarzt auch verschreiben, falls er schon einen Befund hat. Frag einfach mal nach. Oder du rufst in der Praxis des Rheumatologen an und bittest um ein neues Rezept. Du solltest mit der Dosierung nicht so weit runtergehen, dass die Entzündung wieder mehr wird und du solltest das Kortison nicht einfach aufhören, weil dir die Tabletten ausgegangen sind. 
Alles Gute!

----------


## manni.w

Hallo Nardine, 
auch bei mir war es ganz ähnlich wie bei dir und Nachtigall. Im Blut gab es auch keinen Nachweis, nur der Entzündungswert war leicht erhöht. Doch die Schmerzen in verschiedenen Gelenken waren sehr stark. Habe ca. 1 Jahr lang starke Schmerzmittel genommen. Durch Zufall kam denn mal meine Spsoriasis (Schuppenflechte, ist bei mir nur an den Ellenbögen etwas.) mal ins Gespräch, und gleich fand der Doc einen Zusammenhang. Durch ein Skelett-Szintigramm wurde dann meine Sporiasis-Arthritis bestätigt und der richtigen Behandlung zugeführt. Also wenn man in deinem Blut keinen Nachweis auf eine Rheuma-Art findet, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass du auch nicht trotzdem daran erkrankt sein kannst! Wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Ursachen-Suche, und verständnisvolle Ärzte! 
LG Manni

----------


## Swan79

hallo Ihr beiden! 
Im Moment geht es mir mit der Dosis recht gut.Schmerzen habe ich nur bedingt und dann hält es sich auch in Grenzen.
Ich habe in letzter Zeit von vielen Rheumaerkrankungen geelesen.Denn welche Krankheit ich in jedem Fall habe,ist die Google-Krankheit  :Zwinker:  Mir kommt es nur so vor als ob keine dieser Erkrankungen auf mich zutrifft.Denn ich habe ja nicht wie so viele Rheuma erkrankte diese Typische Morgensteifigkeit sondern bei mir fängt es meistens immer erst so gegen 18 Uhr an und am nächsten Morgen ist alles wie weggeblasen.Hauptsächlich an den Hand-und Fingerlenken, und an den Schultern treten dann ganz extrem die Adern hervor und dort sitzt dann auch der Schmerz.Außerdem werden die Ellenbogengelenke immer ganz heiß, so als ob dort eine Entzündung drin ist.Bei der Blutuntersuchung wurde auch auf Borreliose getestet aber auch das war negativ.
Ich hab jetzt nur irgendwie schon Angst, dass wenn beim nächsten Blutbild wieder nichts rauskommt was ich dann noch tun soll! Letztenendes ist es doch immer so das es ausschließlich auf die Psyche geschoben wird.
Was Du da erzählst Manni, mit Psioriasis...davon habe ich auch gelesen.Mein Bruder hat starke Schuppenflechte von daher könnte ich ja erblich vorbelastet sein. Da hat der Arzt auch nach gefragt. Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit Schuppen (ka ob es eine Flechte ist) am Haaransatz! Für mich ist nicht zu unterscheiden ob es sich dabei nur um Schuppen oder um eine Schuppenflechte handelt, denn es ist wirklich ausschließlich nur am Haaransatz.(geht nicht in die Stirn über) Das habe ich dem Doc auch gezeigt als er danach fragte.Er ist aber nicht weiter darauf eingegangen.Von daher.... 
Vielleicht habt Ihr einen Tip für mich wie ich mich nun weiter verhalten soll wenn das Blutbild nichts ergibt :Huh?:  
Meine Lebensqualität leidet darunter.Am Wochenende kann ich nicht mehr weggehen....hocke nur noch zu Hause weil ich z.B. einen Disco-oder Kneipenbesuch nicht standhalten würde!
Auch das ich so extrem auf die Hilfe von meinem Freund angewiesen bin kratzt extrem an der Psyche! 
Habt Ihr eine Idee :Huh?:  Vielleicht auch auf ein Szintigramm oder MRT bestehen?
LG
Nadine

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo Nadine! 
Bildgebende Verfahren (Röntgen, MRT usw.) haben eine entscheidende Bedeutung in der Diagnosik und Verlaufsbeurteilung von entzündlichen Gelenkerkrankungen. Grundsätzlich sollten konventionelle Röntgenaufnahmen von jedem schmerzenden Gelenk in zwei Ebenen angefertigt werden. Aus Vergleichsgründen sollte auch die Gegenseite mit dargestellt werden. Bei polyarthritischen Krankheitsbild sollten auch immer die Hände und Vorfüße in zwei Ebenen untersucht werden. Arthrititische Frühveränderungen lassen sich durch die konventionelle Röntgendiagnostik nur unzureichend abbilden. Diese diagnostische Lücke wird durch die hochauflösende Sonografie geschlossen. Aktuelle Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, dass die hochauflösende Sonografie bezüglich der Detektion der Synovitis sogar der MRT überlegen ist. 
Die allgemeine Empfehlung bei Vorliegen von Schmerzen und / oder Schwellungen an drei oder mehr Gelenken ist:
Röntgenbilder der Hände und der betroffenen Gelenkregionen in zwei Ebenen. Die Vorfüße sollten auch wenn keine Schmerzen vorhanden sind geröngt werden, da hier nicht selten initiale arthritische Veränderungen gefunden werden können. Bei unklarem radiologischen Befund und zur Weichteildarstellung wird die sonografische Untersuchung der symptomatischen Gelenke (also der schmerzenden) so wie der MCP- und PIP-Gelenke II, III und V der schmerzdominanten Hand und der MTP-Gelenke II und V des schmerzdominanten Fußes empfohlen. Nur wenn auch nach diesen Untersuchungen weiherhin ein unklarer Befund und der dringende Verdacht auf eine Arthritis besteht, sollte eine MRT-Untersuchung der entsprechenden Gelenkregion durchgeführt werden. Die Skelettszintigrafie ist nur noch speziellen Fragestellungen vorbehalten z.B. bei generalisiertem Schmerzsyndrom, Verdacht von Morbus Paget usw. 
Im Klartext: Ja, du solltest auf eine eingehende Untersuchungen mit Röntgen und Sonografie bestehen. Am besten bei einem anderen Rheumatologen.
Kurz zu mir: Ich bin genauso alt wie du und habe bereits seit 19 Jahren Schmerzen in den Handgelenken. Ich bin von Arzt zu Arzt gelaufen, habe dumme Diagnosen gehört und noch dümmere ("Nehmen sie 10 kg ab und es geht ihnen wieder gut" - sehr logisch, bei Schmerzen in den HANDgelenken!). Zwecks Rheuma wurde Blut abgenommen, ohne Befund, lediglich die Entzündungswerte waren sehr hoch. Ich habe an mir selbst gezweifelt und bin zum nächsten Arzt. Vor wenigen Tagen bin ich zum Handchirurgen meines Vertrauens gefahren (620 km einfache Fahrstrecke) da ich trotz Diskusshaving und Strecksehnenfachspaltung meine Schmerzen einfach nicht loswerde und mittlerweilen Tillidin (Schmerzmittel bei starken und sehr starken Schmerzen) nehme. Beide Hände sind mittlerweilen stark geschädigt (Arthrose, Gelenkspaltverschmälerung, Zysten, ein nicht bekannter Bruch usw.) und müssen voraussichtlich durch Platten und Schienen stabilisiert werden. Er stellte nun die Verdachtsdiagnose: Seronegatives (also nicht im Blut nachweisbares) Rheuma. Ich habe auch Schmerzen in den Fingergelenken, Ellenbogen und in der Hüfte wenn ich länger auf einer Seite liege. In beiden Knien habe ich Baker-Zysten und vermutlich Arthrose - es knirscht sehr beim Treppen steigen. Nächste Woche habe ich einen Termin beim Rheumatologen und bin sehr gespannt. Lg Tina

----------


## Swan79

hallo Tina! 
Generell gesehen(also rein von meinem Gefühl her) ist der Rheumatologe den ich habe schon recht kompetent.Zumindest hat er sich Zeit genommen und mich sehr gewissenhaft untersucht!Das ist aber auch der einzige den es hier in Celle gibt  :Smiley:  Der nächste Rheumatologe wäre erst wieder in Braunschweig oder Hannover und das ist jeweils 55 bzw. 60 km von mir entfernt. Klar, so eine Strecke ist absolut zu bewältigen (vorallendingen wenn ich höre das Du über 600km gefahren bist) aber da ich derzeit arbeitslos bin ist es finanziell eh schon recht schwierig!
Was mich etwas geärgert hat, war der Bericht der an meinen Hausarzt ging.Darin heißt es im letzten Satz:,,Die Schmerzsituation der Patientin, zeigt sich diskrepant zum Blutbild!" Auf gut deutsch gesagt heißt das also das ich mit meinen Schilderungen wiedersprüchlich bin und einen an der Klatsche hab. Das hab ich nun also schwarz auf weiß!!! Vielleicht hätte ich mich noch dafür entschuldigen müssen, dass ich nunmal keine Patientin aus dem Lehrbuch bin!
Morgen habe ich meinen Termin und dann sehe ich mal was jetzt weiter passiert! Der gute Mann hat also nun noch eine Chance sich zu beweisen ansonsten werde ich mir einen anderen Arzt suchen!!! 
Wenn ich Deine Krankengeschichte so lese Tina,dann läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter.Irgendwie spiegelt sich darin wieder, dass es hier in Deutschland doch einfach nur noch ums Geld geht.Es wird der Eindruck erweckt, als wenn die Ärzte schon gar keine große Lust mehr hätten nach Ursachen zu suchen! An uns Kassenpatienten verdienen die ja nicht mehr!
Bei mir kommt erschwerend noch hinzu, dass ich nun schon relativ lange arbeitslos bin.Da wird man ganz schnell in eine Schublade gesteckt und hingestellt als hätte man gar keine Lust arbeiten zu gehen! Da die Schmerzen aber immer erst Abends auftreten wäre ich in meinem Arbeitsalltag gar nicht eingeschränkt.Was gäbe ich darum endlich wieder arbeiten zu können!!!  :Sad:  
Tina.Hast Du denn Unterstützung in Deinem Umfeld?Ist ja auch immer sehr wichtig, dass man mit so einer Krankheit nicht alleine ist! Und bist Du denn berufstätig? 
LG
Nadine

----------


## manni.w

Hallo Nardine, 
würde dir in jedem Fall empfehlen auf ein aufklärendes Szintigramm zu bestehen! Weiß auch von anderen Patienten wo diese Untersuchung letztendlich zum aufklärenden Erfolg führte. Übrigens, wenn in deiner Familie Schuppenflechte aufgetreten ist, hast du es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch in deinen Genen. Sie braucht sich bei dir aber auf der Haut niemals zu zeigen oder kaum sichtbar zu sein, und kannst trotzdem diese Arthritis haben.
Deine momentane Situation durch die Arbeitslosigkeit ist nicht einfach, und rate dir um Kosten zu vermeiden die Sache möglichst bei deinem jetzigen Rhreumadoc durchzuziehen, und versuchen ihn durch ein vernünftiges Gespräch für diese wichtige Untersuchung zu gewinnen. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg! 
LG Manni

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Nadine,
nun ja, du fragst, was du machen sollst, wenn im Blutbild nichts rauskommt?
Besprich mit deinem Arzt, was du hier im Forum von Betroffenen gehört hast, was Kortison, fehlende Rheumawerte usw. betrifft. Bitte ihn um eine Ultraschall-Untersuchung (Sonografie), bei mir wurde da auch viel festgestellt, und es kostet auch nicht so viel wie die MRT. Besteh drauf, dass wirklich weiter untersucht wird, auch wenn deine "Schmerzsituation sich diskrepant zum Blutbild verhält". Ein guter Rheumatologe müsste wissen, dass das ganz normal ist.
Alles Gute!

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo Nadine! 
Ich lebe sozusagen den "Familienklassiker": also Haus, Hof, Hund, Mann und Kinder. Meine Kids sind 1 und 5 Jahre alt und ich bin voll berufstätig in der Schwerstpflege. Eigentlich müsste ich schreiben "noch" voll berufstätig da ich diesen Beruf mit zunehmender Schwierigkeit durchführen kann. Mein Antrag auf Umschulung ist bereits in der heißen Phase und wenn alles gut geht werde ich in wenigen Wochen meine Umschulung beginnen. Zum Glück habe ich einen bezaubernden Mann und ganz tolle Eltern die mir in jeder Situation beistehen. Desweiteren bin ich Christin, was mir gerade jetzt sehr hilft. Und dann gibt es natürlich noch einige sehr gute Freunde auf die ich mich immer verlassen kann und natürlich auch so tolle Menschen wie Nachtigall (die dir hier auch schreibt) zum seelischen Aufbau. 
Als ich von der Verdachtsdiagnose "seronegatives Rheuma" gehört habe war das natürlich erst mal ein Schock für mich, doch mittlerweilen kann ich mich ganz gut damit arrangieren (spätere Rückfälle nicht ausgeschlossen :-)). Mir ist es erst mal wichtig endlich zu wissen was genau in meinem Körper los ist, warum ich ständig diese beschissenen Schmerzen habe usw. Außerdem hoffe ich durch geeignete Medikamente schließlich etwas schmerzfreier zu sein, falls sich der Verdacht bestätigt (muss das Tillidin schon in hoher Dosis nehmen und bekomme dann als Nebenwirkung starke Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit)! Und ja - auch wenn die Befunde meiner kaputten Gelenke ehr zum heulen sind - ich bin dankbar dafür es endlich schwarz auf weiß zu haben das ich Schmerzen HABEN DARF. Die Problematik mit dem Schubladendenken kenn ich auch, mir wurde durchaus auch schon unterstellt ich hätte einfach keine Lust mehr auf den "Knochenjob Schwerstpflege". Den Ärzten möchte ich gar nicht so viel Schuld an meinem Zustand geben, auch sie sind nur Menschen und ich denke das die meisten schon versucht haben mir zu helfen, doch oft mag vielleicht Unwissen, Zeitdruck, Kostendruck usw. hinter ihren nicht ganz passenden Diagnosen gestanden haben. Außer dem "Nehmen-sie-10-Kilo-ab"-Arzt (Übrigends an einer der bekanntesten Handchirugien Deutschlands) werfe ich keinem ein willentliches Versagen vor. Und wenn ich an meinen Klagenfurter Arzt denke bin ich sehr dankbar dafür das es immer wieder Menschen gibt die sich um einen Bemühen. Bin sehr gespannt wie dein Tag morgen läuft und freu mich schon auf Rückmeldung. Lg Tina

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sternchen152,
"vielen Dank für die Blumen"! 
Elisabeth  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Swan79

hallo! 
ich wollte mal Bericht erstatten....
Bin ja nun am Dienstag beim Rheumatologen gewesen.
Blut abnehmen- fehlanzeige! Allerdings hat das der HA erst vor 1 1/2 Wochen gemacht.Entzündungswerte, wie auch alles andere waren in Ordnung!
Er hat mich nochmals (durch abtasten) untersucht und hat mich lediglich nach meinem Wohlbefinden gefragt.
Da es mir ja derzeit (bis auf leichtes ziehen ab und zu in den Handgelenken) ganz gut geht...auch mit der selbst reduzierten Dosis soll ich nun die gleiche Menge (alle zwei Tage eine halbe 5mg Prednisolon, bzw.jeden Tag 1/4)über 3 Wochen weiternehmen.
Ich halte den Arzt eigentlich weiterhin für recht kompetent.Er hat sich Zeit genommen.Mir zugehört und meinte dann, dass es nicht immer negative Lebenssituationen sein müssen durch die sich körperliche Beschwerden bemerkbar machen!
Mag ja sein....aber dieses generelle Auslegen auf die Psychoschiene...das geht mir mächtig auf die Eierstöcke.   :Smiley: 
Ich hab nun für mich entschieden, die 3 Wochen so durchzuziehen.Danach werde ich selbst wieder reduzieren und dann sehe ich ja was passiert.
Er sagte, wenn ich danach wieder starke Beschwerden habe, werden wir alles weitere in die Wege leiten.
Ultraschall hat er ja damals schon (lediglich an den Knieen) gemacht.
Bei mir sind keinerlei Auffälligkeiten.Weder beim Blutbild noch beim Ultraschall noch auf der Haut,noch vom schildern der Schmerzsituation etc. ...  Sicher geht es mir irgendwie psychisch schlecht....und zwar wenn ich Schmerzen habe!!!
Das ist das,dass mir ausschließlich Probleme macht!Dann bekomme ich Gedankenkreisen und male mir die schlimmsten Dinge aus!
Irgendwie habe ich ja die Hoffnung, dass sich das alles bald von selbst erledigt  :Sad:  und es wirklich nur etwas vorübergehendes-laut Doc, war) Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob man bei fast einem Jahr Schmerzen wirklich noch von vorübergehend sprechen kann!?
Naja.Ich versuchs jetzt...drückt mir die Daumen. 
Nun wollte ich mich erstmal noch bei Euch bedanken.Ich bin so froh, dass ich "Euch" gefunden habe.Ihr habt mir so viele Ratschläge und Tips gegeben und hier bin ich zum ersten mal, was meine Schmerzen betrifft auf offene Ohren gestoßen.
Vorallem nehmt Ihr mich ernst was man von Leuten die nicht in dieser Situation sind leider nicht erwarten kann!   :Sad:  
@ Sternchen
Schön, dass Du Rückhalt von Deiner Familie hast und da auch alle hinter Dir stehen! Bei Dir hört es sich so an als könnte ja irgendwie alles perfekt sein...wenn da die Krankheit nicht wäre!
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es schwer ist mit so einem Beruf wo man körperlich extrem beansprucht wird! Wie lange bist Du denn nun eigentlich schon krank? Und wie schaffst Du das überhaupt mit der Erkrankung alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen? (Beruf,Familie etc) Ich drück Dir mal die Daumen,dass das mit der Umschulung klappt.Was willst Du denn umschulen? 
Ich habe glücklicherweise einen ganz lieben Freund der mich unterstützt.Meine Familie steht auch hinter mir aber von meinen "vermeintlichen" Freunden ist bis dato eigentlich nur eine handvoll übrig geblieben! Da musste ich nun leider selbst gnadenlos aussortieren.
Als ich erzählt habe, dass das Blutbild nichts ergeben hat sind viele davon ausgegangen das ich dann ja auch nichts haben kann.Da gab es Momente wo ich dachte:,,Ok.Hätte ich nun Krebs, würde ich vielleicht Mitleid bekommen!" Nicht das ich Krebs (um Gottes Willen)oder Mitleid bräuchte (hilft ja auch nicht mir übers Köpfchen zu streicheln) Ich möchte einfach nur ernst genommen werden!
Da gab es dann Sprüche wie:,,Mit Dir ist aber auch gar nichts mehr los!" oder ,,Du hockst ja nur noch zu Hause rum!"
Viele haben nicht einmal hinterfragt,was mit mir los ist oder Interesse gezeigt!
War schon echt ernüchternd aber irgendwie hat sich da ja nun herauskristallisiert wer meine wahren Freunde sind!  
Irgendwie bin ich heute ein bisschen wehmütig.Ich hab Angst was die Zukunft bringt! Ich hab keine Arbeit, bin gesundheitlich angeschlagen und versuche seit einem halben Jahr schwanger zu werden! 
ich fühle mich noch nicht so richtig im Leben "angekommen" Eigentlich wünsche ich mir nur gesund zu sein/werden/bleiben.Eine Familie zu haben und ein kleines Haus mit spießigem Vorgarten!   :Zwinker: 
Ein ganz normales Leben ebend......
(sorry das ich ein wenig theatralisch bin...das sind meine Schilddrüsenhormone)  :Smiley:  
Gut,dass soll es heute von mir gewesen sein! Ich sage noch mal ein ganz dickes "Danke" an Euch alle!!!
Ich schicke Euch ganz liebe Grüße,viel Mut und Kraft und umarme Euch gaaanz fest!
Ich für meinen Teil hab entschieden heute im Bett zu bleiben und mich noch etwas im Selbstmitleid zu suhlen!!!
Vielleicht hilfts..... :Smiley: 
Manchmal fühlt sich weinen einfach richtig an!!!
Freue mich wieder von Euch zu hören! 
LG aus Celle
Nadine

----------


## Nachtigall

Na, dann halten wir dir mal fest die Daumen und wünschen dir viel Erfolg bei der Behandlung und auch mit dem Kinderwunsch! Und melde dich gerne immer wieder mal hier im Forum, wie es dir weiterhin ergeht.
Alles Gute!

----------


## manni.w

Hallo Nadine, 
auch ich möchte mich gerne anschließen, und dir alles Gute wünschen! Melde dich aber danach wieder mal zurück, denn es ist auch für uns interessant wie die Sache sich entwickelt hat. 
L.G. Manni

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo Nadine! 
Ich habe lange über deinen Satz: "Es hört sich so an als könnte alles perfekt sein, wenn diese Krankheit nicht wäre" nachgedacht. Ich hatte hierzu auch schon mal gepostet, aber irgendwie ist mein Eintrag leider verschwunden. Ich hoffe du bist immer noch schmerzfrei und es geht dir soweit gut! Ich war am Montag beim Rheumatologen und er hat gesagt das es sich vermutlich um kein klassisches Rheuma handeln wird. Blut und Urin habe ich zur Untersuchung dortgelassen - allerdings wird es 3 Wochen dauern bis alle Ergebnisse vorliegen. Um dennoch auf der sicheren Seite zu sein hatte ich zwei Tage später einen Termin zur Ganzkörperszintigraphie. Ich habe pathologische Anreicherungen im Bereich der Mittelfüße, der Handgrundgelenke und im Unterkiefer. Allerdings geht der Nuklearmediziner davon aus das es sich hier um Arthrosen handelt und kein Rheuma dahintersteckt. Im Unterkiefer könnte es sich um meine Speicheldrüse handeln die verhärtet ist und auch druckempfindlich. Ob hier Speicheldrüsensteine, eine Entzündung oder schlimmeres dahintersteckt werde ich in den nächsten Tagen abklären lassen. Aktuell warte ich auf den Rückruf vom Rheumatologen und gehe davon das aus das ich KEIN Rheuma habe. Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob ich mich darüber freue oder traurig bin, denn für mich heißt es nun weiterhin nach der Ursache suchen weshalb es mir nicht nur knochentechnisch so schlecht geht. Ich habe nun wieder einen Termin in der Handchirurgie ausgemacht um meine Hände stabilisieren zu lassen und natürlich in der Hoffnung das ich endlich einen Teil meiner Schmerzen abgeben kann. Themawechsel: Es wird kein perfektes Leben geben, zumindest nicht wenn du es auf materielle Dinge auslegst. Der Mensch neigt dazu immer mehr haben zu wollen. Ich habe viele Freunde die sagen wie perfekt bei mir doch das alles ist, aber glaub mir, die materiellen Dinge allein machen nicht glücklich. Glücklich machen mich meine Kinder und mein Glauben. Alles andere ist Schein! Ich muss im Moment schon sehr aufpassen das mich keine negativen Gedanken erwischen, denn natürlich sind mit meinen Beschwerden auch materielle Ängste verbunden. Ich soll im Sommer eine Umschulung anfagen, doch reicht mir dann mein Geld? Bekomme ich danach einen Job? Was passiert bis dahin mit meinen Händen? Fällt in die Umschulung eine OP? Muss ich die Umschulung nach hinten verschieben wegen der OP? Momentan sind 3 OPs angsetzt! Wie lang kann ich überhaupt noch in meinem alten Job arbeiten? Ich hangel mich im Moment von Tag zu Tag. Ja, das Leben ist nicht immer einfach und loslassen noch schwieriger! LG und alles Gute für Dich sendet Tina

----------


## Swan79

hallo Ihr Lieben! 
Ich wollte mich mal wieder bemerkbar machen. Bei mir hat sich einiges getan. Was meine Gelenkschmerzen betrifft bin ich nach wie vor nicht weiter gekommen. Seit nunmehr fast 8 Wochen nehme ich kein Cortison mehr. Ich habe am Ende eine viertel Tablette auf alle 3 Tage genommen. So richtig abzusetzen habe ich mich dann allerdings doch nicht getraut weil ich Angst hatte, dass die Schmerzen widerkommen.
Dann ging aber alles doch Recht schnell. Denn ich bin nun Ende der 15 Schwangerschaftswoche schwanger! In den letzten 8 Wochen ohne das Cortison hatte ich einmal leichte und einmal mäßige Schmerzen in den Handgelenken. Ich bin also die Beschwerden leider nicht komplett los. Ich hoffe nun, das ich die Schwangerschaft gut überstehe und diese extremen Schmerzen am besten nie, nie wieder auftauchen! 
Wie gehts Euch denn so?
LG
Nadine

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Nadine,
erst mal herzlich Glückwunsch zur Schwangerschaft! Hoffen wir, dass da alles gut geht.  :congratulations_2b_cut: 
Was deine Schmerzen betrifft, würde ich dir sehr wünschen, dass es nicht wieder schlimmer wird. Aber bisher klappte es bei dir ja ganz gut, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich jedesmal, wenn ich das Kortison nur reduziert habe, nach 1 Woche wieder starke Schmerzen bekam. Da kommst du ja wirklich gut weg, und ich wünsche dir sehr, dass es so bleibt und dass du die Schwangerschaft und die Zeit danach mit deinem Baby so richtig genießen kannst.   :s_thumbup:  
Wie es mir so geht: Ich war kürzlich 3 Wochen zur Reha, es ging mir gut dabei, aber die Zeit war leider zu kurz, um mich besser zu erholen. Das viele Training hat mir natürlich schon gut getan, weil ja durch mehr Muskulatur der Bewegungsapparat ganz anders gestützt wird. Das macht man ja leider nicht mehr in dem Maße weiter, aber ein bisschen bleibe ich schon dran. Leider hat mich der Alltag schon lange wieder eingeholt, aber ich bewältige ihn besser als zuvor. 
Alles Liebe und Gute mit dem Baby!    :c_laugh:

----------


## Spandau1

Hallo
Mit Interesse hab ich Eure Beiträge gelesen-habe seit Jahren Schmerzen in den Gelenken+am Rücken.
Bin niemand,der gerne-oder oft zum Arzt geht.Hab bisher ab+an (wenn`s ganz arg war) eine Schmerztablette genommen.
Aber seit ca einem halben Jahr wurde es schlimmer+ich ging zum Orthopäden...Röntgen der Wirbelsäule-alles ok.
Bekam eine Überweisung zum Muskelaufbautraining(Rückenschule)-hab ich gemacht-obwohl ich es paradox fand,da ich mehrere Jahre im Fitnessstudio war,weder Übergewicht-noch überhaupt unsportlich(renne mit meinem Hund 3 Mal am Tag durch den Wald)bin. Nach der Rückenschule wurden die Schmerzen(Schulter+Rücken) unerträglich--Also bin ich zu meinen Hausarzt gedüst--der keine Termine mehr vor den nächsten drei Monaten hatte.Also hab ich eine Überweisung verlangt,für eine Thomographie für die Wirbelsäule-Ergebnis:mehrere Wasserzysten an der Bw. 
Inzwischen bekam ich Lähmungen im linken Bein+die Hüfte tat höllisch weh--3 Tage lang-dann war`s wieder weg...
dafür Schmerzen in der Schulter mit Ausstrahlungen an der Hand.Habe einen Termin beim Neurologen gemacht----kam mir langsam etwas ``doof``vor,weil die Schmerzen immer mal woanders(mal Bein,dann Arm,Rücken ein bißchen-immer im Wechsel)aufkamen.
Als wenn ich`s geahnt hätte--der Neurologe hat sich meine Vorgeschichte angehört(mit einem Blick,als wenn ich nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hätte)-meine linke Hand mit Strom vermessen und gemeint,ich hätte ein leichtes Karpaltunnelsyndrom+mir eine Nachtschiene empfohlen---die ich mir nicht geholt habe,da mein Arm inzwischen wieder ok ist(?)zumindest im Moment..Morgen hab ich einen Termin beim Hautarzt,wo ich auf einen Borreliose Test machen lassen möchte-Das wäre vielleicht eine Erklärung,warum es mir seit Jahren nie wirklich gut geht-immer diese ``Gliederschmerzen``-die immer übler werden.
Melde mich,falls ich endlich weiß,was Sache ist wieder...
L.G. Spandau1

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Spandau1,
Zysten können auf Nerven drücken und Schmerzen und Taubheitsgefühle verursachen. Ich hab das auch, Nervenschmerzen gehören für mich zum Alltag. Der Neurologe konnte aber nichts feststellen, und seine Vermutung stellte sich als unbegründet heraus. Ich war dann noch beim Schmerztherapeuten und bei der Neurochirurgin. 
Lass nur alles gut untersuchen, auch auf Borelliose, das kann alles mögliche verursachen. Nur ein Tipp: Borellien können auch schlafen, dann kann man sie nicht erkennen. Und in einem Borelliose-Zentrum hat man mehr Möglichkeiten.
Alles Gute!

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Nadine,
wie geht es dir denn inzwischen? Alles ok mit dir und dem Baby?

----------


## Swan79

hallo Elisabeth...alle anderen ...und natürlich noch ein frohes und vorallem gesundes neues Jahr! 
In den letzten Monaten bin ich hier eher zur stillen Beobachterin geworden. Mir hat einfach die nötige Motivation zum Schreiben gefehlt. 
Ich bin mittlerweile im 9. Monat schwanger. Habe nun heute noch genau 15 Tage bis Tag X. 
Die Schwangerschaft verlief bisher leider nicht so ganz komplikationslos. Zwischendurch war ich 2 mal wegen akutem Nierenstau im Krankenhaus. Mein Rücken bringt mich seit Wochen um den Verstand und jetzt auf den letzten Metern ist an Schlaf natürlich gar nicht mehr zu denken. Ich hab knapp 23 kg zugenommen *aaaaaarrrggghhhh*  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
weil ich Wassereinlagerungen ohne Ende habe und die Nieren nach wie vor nicht richtig arbeiten. 
Wisst Ihr was Wöchel sind?  :Grin:  Das ist wenn der Knöchel direkt mit der Wade ineinander übergeht  :Zunge raus:   :Grin:  Naja...bei einer Größe von 1,72 und einem Startgewicht von 53kg vorher....macht mir das natürlich nun schon sehr zu schaffen!
An meinem kleinen Mumpi (es wird übrigens ein Bogenpinkler  :Smiley:  ) geht das alles glücklicherweise spurlos vorbei und er ist total fit!  
Was meine Gelenkschmerzen betrifft. Ab und an....in ganz unregelmäßigen Abständen macht es sich mal ganz mäßig leicht in den Fingern oder Handgelenken bemerkbar. Ansonsten bin ich nicht mehr aufs Cortison angewiesen und wenn man das so sagen kann eigentlich beschwerdefrei! 
Woran das alles letztenendes gelegen hat......Ich habe keine Ahnung!!! Die Hauptsache ist es kommt nicht mehr wieder!!! Letztenendes sollte sich aber niemand damit abspeisen lassen, dass alles auf die Psyche geschoben wird. Diese Erklärung war mir schlichtweg zu einfach und ich hätte mich damit nicht zufrieden gegeben, wenn sich nun nicht alles praktisch von alleine erledigt hätte.  
Das Borrelien "schlafen" können, habe ich übrigens noch gar nicht gehört, Elisabeth?!  Weisst Du denn auch wie lange  nach einem Zeckenbiss die Inkubationszeit ist im Falle dessen, dass Krankheiten übertragen werden? Ich bin ja damals auch auf Borreliose getestet worden. War aber alles unauffällig. Allerdings bin ich vorher (im Zeitraum von einigen Wochen vor Beschwerdebeginn) auch von einer Zecke gebissen worden!  Deswegen würde mich das mal interessieren.  
Ich hoffe natürlich, dass Du immernoch....wenn es auch schon eine ganze Weile her ist.....von Deiner Reha zehren kannst und Du die Beschwerden in Grenzen halten und gut im Griff hast. Ich kann mich ja nur annähernd in Dich reinfühlen. 
@Spandau: Leider kann ich Dir in dem Fall keinen Tip oder Rat geben....dafür habe ich mich mit der ganzen Materie wohl nicht genug auseinandergesetzt bzw. auseinandersetzen müssen! Wünsche Dir aber an dieser Stelle alles Gute und ganz viel Geduld und durchhaltevermögen!!!  
Ich weiss nicht inwiefern ich in den nächsten Tagen online bin. Wiegesagt...eigentlich hab ich noch 15 Tage aber der Muttermund ist schon seit 3 Wochen 2cm geöffnet und der Gebärmutterhals verkürzt.Kann also auch sein, dass es nun jeden Tag losgeht. Ich hätte zumindest nichts dagegegen! Mittlerweile habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf schwanger sein!!! :Zunge raus:  
Ich werde mich aber zu gegebener Zeit wieder melden und mitteilen wenn es was neues gibt!
GLG
Nadine ( und Mumpi inside)  :Cool:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Nadine,
was die Borreliose betrifft: Nach einer Infektion kann es sein, dass man Antikörper bildet, ohne dass es gleichzeitig zu Krankheitssymptomen kommt. Trotzdem kann man oft nach Jahren im Blut noch einen Nachweis finden. Viele Tests sind aber auch negativ, das muss nicht heißen, dass da nichts ist, sondern nur, dass die Instrumente nicht sensitiv genug sind, um sie aufzuspüren.
Nach einer Infektion treten oft nach 10 - 14 Tagen grippeähnliche Symptome auf. In diesem Stadium kann gut mit Antibiotika behandelt werden.
Es heißt, nach 3 - 16 Wochen breiten sich die Erreger im ganzen Körper aus. Die Inkubationszeit bzw. Latenzzeit kann auch länger dauern. In dieser Zeit sind die Borrelien vom Blut in das Bindegewebe gewandert, das erschwert die Behandlung sehr. In diesem Stadium kommt es dann zu Symptomen wie Gelenkschmerzen, Muskelschmerzen, neurologischen Beschwerden usw.
Die Latenzzeiten (symptomlose Zeiten) können sich auch über Jahre hinziehen.
Wenn Borreliose nicht rechtzeitig behandelt wird, kann sie chronisch werden und die Symptome kehren zwischen beschwerdefreien Zeiten immer wieder. 
Eine Ansteckung von Mensch zu Mensch schließt man aus.
Ich hatte mal eine MS-Patientin in der ambulanten Pflege, bei der hat man damals Borrelien festgestellt. Sie hatte sich früher schon mal testen lassen, aber da hatte man nichts gefunden. Später war sie dann in einer speziellen Borreliose-Klinik, da sagte man ihr, dass damals die Borrelien "geschlafen" hätten, also inaktiv waren,  und man sie deshalb nicht feststellen konnte. (Ich denke mal, das war sowas wie eine Latenzzeit gewesen.) Nun seien sie aktiv und die Blutwerte deshalb positiv. Sie bekam eine langwierige Antibiotikabehandlung, die aber dann gut ansprach. 
Wie es mir persönlich geht: Leider nicht so gut, die Reha war für meine Bedürfnisse viel zu kurz, so sagte hernach mein Hausarzt, deshalb konnten sich die kleinen Erfolge nicht manifestieren. Ich bin also genauso weit wie ich vorher war. Neuerdings hat sich das Rheuma verschlechtert, und mit dem neuen Medikament komme ich nicht gut klar. Aber trotzdem lasse ich mir meine Lebensfreude nicht nehmen. 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall eine gute und komplikationslose Geburt und viel Freude mit deinem Mumpi.  :Smiley: 
Alles Liebe und Gute!

----------


## Swan79

hallo hallo..... 
Ich melde mich mal wieder zurück. Mittlerweile mit Baby  :Grin:  Bennet Maximilian wurde am 22. Januar um 8.27 Uhr einer Größe von 51cm und einem Gewicht von 3350gramm in Celle Geboren.Zwei Tage über Entbindungstermin. Leider wurde es ein Notkaiserschnitt, weil unter den Wehen(9 Stunden) die Herztöne gesunken sind. Ich habe mir ja gewünscht, alles bei vollem Bewußtsein miterleben zu dürfen.Leider ist mir das verwehrt geblieben.Naja....uns beiden geht es gut und wir haben alles ganz gut weggesteckt. Mein Murmelchen wächst und gedeiht.Ist mittlerweile schon fast 10 Wochen alt und bis auf hin und wieder leichte Schmerzen in den Fingern ist auch bei mir alles schick!
 @Nachtigall Hast Du denn jetzt ein neues Medi bekommen? Und was macht das Rheuma? 
Ich wollte Euch meinen Kleinen mal vorstellen. Das ist er...... Bennet 016.jpg

----------


## josie

Hallo Swan!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs!  

> @Nachtigall Hast Du denn jetzt ein neues Medi bekommen? Und was macht das Rheuma?

 Nachtigall ist leider nicht mehr im Forum, sie wurde mehr oder weniger hinausgemobbt. Ich hatte noch eine zeitlang Kontakt und es ging ihr nicht so besonders gut, deswegen hat sie sich komplett zurückgezogen.
LG Josie

----------

